# First day in Fort Morgan



## Crs89 (May 20, 2015)

Well first day down here and didn't get to fish till around 12 yesterday kept catching hard heads so I quit till the evening tried it again caught a few hardheads again a trout and a whiting all was caught on shrimp or gulp shrimp. Did see several pomps and whiting swimming by around noon but that was all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom044 (Mar 20, 2013)

Best bet rent a kayak from store on left before Beach Club on left heading to fort.The trick is knowing what you want to catch and having fresh bait.I try to catch bait with sabiki rigs out pass second sandbar.Best early am for most fish.You should try a bubble float for Spanish macs or a duster rig flor kings.If you do troll the yak get some cigar minnows from J and M tackle on canal road.
If you are just surf fishing you might try the Marine next to Tacky Jacks they charge 4 bucks to fish there dock.if you go there go all the way out front and try for blue fish.Be careful with the rock pile.You can catch specs late or a red fish sometimes.Its a crap shoot some days it's good and some days it's bad.
One more try surf fishing no name road last road before going into fort on left the road surface is all broken up but it's a good beach out front early am is best and late afternoon is best.Bring 4 or 5 ounce weight and throw on second sandbar current moves fast there but if you go there use a half a crab with big circle hooks.i use 8 or 10 circle hooks and catch big redfish or drum.Dont use fresh cut bait there this time of year because to many bait stealers there.


----------



## Crs89 (May 20, 2015)

Thanks for the response I tried dixey bar this morning caught about 20 cats that's all it's getting annoying if I put a shrimp on don't matter live or dead I can count and by the time I get to 30 I got a cat on there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom044 (Mar 20, 2013)

Stop by the marina and ask the guy who drops the boats in and out he is from Mass.and a big patriots fan.Ask him if they are catching out front on there dock.If he tells you it's good then go there bring a chair and relax.I only fish second sandbar early in day and late afternoon.Try crab I use half and whole-that will keep cats away.You can wade in the water in bay side for specs-again early in morning only.I waded fished the lagoon by the kayak ramp you have to check the trail road.Red fish and flounder there fresh shrimp a must.The water is clear there so you can see the bottom and there is a spot to park.But if you are fishing the surf in mid day hours go for whiting use small hooks and small pieces of shrimp.Ony fish 1 st sandbar.Crabbing is good now back bay just a thought.
One more thing you could try is go pass Walmart then make the curve and go straight when you have to make right turn that's canal road.Drive a couple miles down the road and pull your car on the grass and try fishing there.Or you could go pass Walmart and where the curve is go straight thru the park and almost to the GSPP pull on the grass and fish the small bridge -red fish only -fresh shrimp only.
I fish no name road early and late only 2 rods one on 2nd bar crab and one in 1st with pieces of shrimp.I will catch drum,Redfish,shark,whiting,Pompano,cats,specs,mostly.I don't fish there till september but have caught all these fish there in summer before.Its a crap shoot with all the heat now.
With the beaches full of people now it is tuff surf fishing but the marina is empty to fish and I think it's your best bet.4 bucks all day is a bargain.
Take care and let me know how you did. Tom


----------



## Crs89 (May 20, 2015)

Just pulled into the marina takin the boy with me so I'll let you know how it goes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tydeorum (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. Will try also.


----------



## Crs89 (May 20, 2015)

Caught 2 whiting a blue crab and some croakers and lost one big fish no idea what it was just know it headed out to sea fast 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tydeorum (Aug 2, 2012)

Fishing live shrimp off the bottom?


----------



## Crs89 (May 20, 2015)

Frozen since they were out of fresh and I started using croaker as bait once I caught some had several get bit in half but nothin messed with them once they where dead 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crs89 (May 20, 2015)

I'll be goin back down afterwhile the boy just couldn't take any more excitement 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tydeorum (Aug 2, 2012)

I'll be there after lunch


----------



## Crs89 (May 20, 2015)

I'm there now lol just caught this thing










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yo-Zuri (May 31, 2015)

Crs89 said:


> I'm there now lol just caught this thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gafftopsail Catfish. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Crs89 (May 20, 2015)

Thanks I couldn't find it on the Alabama regulations app. Good eatin right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yo-Zuri (May 31, 2015)

Crs89 said:


> Thanks I couldn't find it on the Alabama regulations app. Good eatin right?


Never had one myself, but supposedly not bad. Supposedly the one edible saltwater cat, much more so than the Hardhead.


----------



## Crs89 (May 20, 2015)

It's goin home with me I'll give it a try


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yo-Zuri (May 31, 2015)

Crs89 said:


> It's goin home with me I'll give it a try


Let us know what you think. I caught this one last month but wasn't as courageous.


----------



## Crs89 (May 20, 2015)

Nice! I will for sure can't be no worse than Missouri catfish


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tydeorum (Aug 2, 2012)

It's about the same. I fried a good bit of them last year and we're good


----------



## Crs89 (May 20, 2015)

Works for me then lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crs89 (May 20, 2015)

4 total


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cory S. (Jun 26, 2015)

They fight like hell, but are slimy bastard's.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

I love Sailcats. Skin and fillet just like a freshwater catfish. Roll is seasoned cornmeal and fry crispy. That is some good eats!


----------



## Tydeorum (Aug 2, 2012)

We've caught 40 off the beach the last 2 days. They have just been real small. Maybe a few worth keeping. Those look nice.


----------



## Yo-Zuri (May 31, 2015)

devinsdad said:


> I love Sailcats. Skin and fillet just like a freshwater catfish. Roll is seasoned cornmeal and fry crispy. That is some good eats!


Probably wise to gut, bleed, and ice immediately, as well.


----------



## Cory S. (Jun 26, 2015)

40 sailcats or hardheads?


----------



## Tom044 (Mar 20, 2013)

Crs89 talked to a friend who fished Jeff friend trial and he got a few reds and flounder.If you are heading to fort on rt 180 - right after peninsula golf course entrance and around the curve the Jeff Friend trial is on the little lagoon.Its the kayak drop and fish spot.Its never has many people there.Few locals maybe but it's a good spot for kayak or wade fish.Just got to be careful because it's part of lifelife area.The lagoon is a good place to fish just drop everything at water edge then park the car or truck etc.My daughter has house on mobile bay but fishing there is only good around 2- 6 am.It will pick up around mid August.
Nice size cats.I know guys who love them but I never tried them.At least your trying and that's all you can do.
The kayak rentals will drop the kayak where you fish and pick them up when you give them a time table.So Jeff friend could pay off if you can get an early drop time.
I will be down at my daughters house in a week or so.im retired and can stay for a couple months if I think fishing is good.
Keep in touch Tom


----------



## Crs89 (May 20, 2015)

They all ran right around 4 pounds not what I was hopin to hook into but for my first time down here I'll take it 5 days of fishing prolly over 100 fish I've never had the chance to catch before I'll take it unfortunately I leave tomorrow back to Missouri 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom044 (Mar 20, 2013)

If you come back send me a private message I could take you out in my boat if I'm down myself.Watching grandson this week if not I would be fishing some where.My wife had me go to dr today and next week have more appointments.Hopefully be down later in week.
I live in Madison Alabama but stay at my daughters house on 180.its a great house on mobile bay.If you are driving from fort it's called Bay Gardens on bay side.maybe 30 houses there with private boat ramp and dock to fish.I have a boat and kayak there and take it in Bay,little Lagoon,the fort and the Pass.
Now is a good time to troll for King fish with the kayak ou front.
So listen have a safe trip back and hope you come back soon.Next time send me a message way before you are coming and maybe me could hook up and fish somewhere or behind daughters house. Take care. Tom


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Yo-Zuri said:


> Probably wise to gut, bleed, and ice immediately, as well.


 Yes, forgot to mention that. Good looking out Zuri...


----------

